# لاب توب بدون شاشة



## just member (26 أبريل 2010)

*Laptop with no ***een​*

* لابتوب بدون شاشة ​*



* يلقى مفهوم تصميم كمبيوتر جديد  نجاحاً باهراً. ​*
* يدعى الكمبيوتر (B-membrane) وصممه  العالم​*
* الكوري الجنوبي (Won-Seok Lee). ​*
* نجح هذا العالم في "شطب" الحاجة الى  شاشة الكمبيوتر التقليدية​*
* التي من دونها لا نستطيع العمل عادة.​*



* كبديل، تم  اختيار أي سطح أو جدار  أمام المستعمل لتحويله الى شاشة.​*
* هكذا، يتمكن الكمبيوتر من العمل على  عدة أنواع ​*
* من الشاشات المستقلة. ويأتي ذلك ضمن  معادلة ​*
* تسمح لمسلاط توجيهي "عارض"  (directional projector)، ​*
* موجود على رأس الكمبيوتر، تحويل أي  عائق عمودي أمامه​*
* الى واجهة تفاعل بصرية تحل بالكامل  محل الشاشة المعيارية. ​*




* علاوة على ذلك، ثمة غشاء يحوي لوحة  مفاتيح تظهر​*
* بالكمبيوتر عند الحاجة. كما تم تركيب  "درايف" (Drive) ​*
* بصري لقراءة الأقراص المدمجة. ​*
* لدى عدم استعماله كحاسب،​*
* يمكن للعارض توليد تأثيرات خفيفة  بيئية على أي  سطح​*

* أترككم مع الصور​*

*




​*

*



​*

*



​*

*



​*

*



​*​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة كمبيوتر حكاية

ولسه ياما هنشوووووووووووف

شكرا يا جوجو عالموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2010)

*ههههههههه لا وانت الصادق ده لاب توب بدون لاب توب*
*تحفة تحفةة يعنى*
*بس مفروض ان الواحد قدام الاجهزة ميعدش فى الضلمة لان حدقة عينه بتوسع عشن تجمع الضوء بالتالى بتمتص كمية اكبر من الاشعة الى خارجة من الكمبيوتر مش عارفة ايه ظروفه فى الموضوع ده لان البروجيكتور لازم ضلمة يمكن مش بيطلع اشعاعات مش بعيد عليه ده مصيبة الجهاز ده بجد*
*شكرا يا جوجو الواحد اتعقد هههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2010)

*ايه ده شكله جامد بجد
ثانكس جوجو​*


----------



## zama (26 أبريل 2010)

دا التطور الطبيعى للحاجة الساقعة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو أوووووووووووووووى ..

أشكرك حبيبى ..


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> بصراحة كمبيوتر حكاية
> 
> ولسه ياما هنشوووووووووووف
> 
> ...


*متشكر جدا لمرورك يا حبيبى الغالى 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههه لا وانت الصادق ده لاب توب بدون لاب توب*
> *تحفة تحفةة يعنى*
> *بس مفروض ان الواحد قدام الاجهزة ميعدش فى الضلمة لان حدقة عينه بتوسع عشن تجمع الضوء بالتالى بتمتص كمية اكبر من الاشعة الى خارجة من الكمبيوتر مش عارفة ايه ظروفه فى الموضوع ده لان البروجيكتور لازم ضلمة يمكن مش بيطلع اشعاعات مش بعيد عليه ده مصيبة الجهاز ده بجد*
> *شكرا يا جوجو الواحد اتعقد هههههه*


*ياسيدى على الاضافات
باين القسم الثقافى عمل شغل عالى اوى يا جيجي

نورتى بمرورك يالجميلة
*​


zama قال:


> دا التطور الطبيعى للحاجة الساقعة ..
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*العفو يا زما
شكرا لمرورك يا صديقى

*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههه

غريب يا ريت يوصل عندنا

شكرا جوجو

الرب يباركك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2010)

*اللة بجد تحفة اوى
ياريت لو عندى واحد زيه
شكرا لك جوجو
سلام المسيحخ معك
*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 أبريل 2010)

وااااو حاجة جامدة
مرسي عالموضوع وعالصور​


----------



## meero (27 أبريل 2010)

جهاز شكله غريب خالص 
انت لو ماقلتيش انه لاب توب انا ماكنتش عرفته خالص ههههه


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2010)

الرب يباركم 

فى منتهى الروعه

نفسى فى واحد مثله

سلام الحبيب يسوع

​


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2010)

*ديما على الرحب يا استاذى
نورت بمرورك
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 أبريل 2010)

حلو خالص ياجوجو ميرسى كتير ليك


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2010)

*aشكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
نورتينى
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا يا جوجو
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

انشاء الله يوصل مرة قريب كمان خمسين سنة

معلومة وصورة جميلة

شكرا جوجو

ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا يا جوجو
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا لمرورك حبيبى كيرو
نورتنى 
الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك
*​


tasoni queena قال:


> انشاء الله يوصل مرة قريب كمان خمسين سنة
> 
> معلومة وصورة جميلة
> 
> ...


*
على الرحب مرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا" 
شكرا"​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 أبريل 2010)

_فعلا شكلة غريب اوى 

دة ممكن نتنقلوا فى السيارة صح ؟ هههههههه

ميرسى ليك على الاختراع دة ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> جميل جدا"
> شكرا"​


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز
نورت

*​


اكليل الشوك قال:


> _فعلا شكلة غريب اوى
> 
> دة ممكن نتنقلوا فى السيارة صح ؟ هههههههه
> 
> ميرسى ليك على الاختراع دة ربنا يباركك​_


*ميرسى لمرورك 
اتمنالك تواصل دايم

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2010)

جميل اوي اللاب توب ده
وفكرته جميلة جدا
عبقري جدا فعلا اللي ابتكره
تسلم ايدك جوجو
ربنا معاك ويباركك
يلا يا جوجو هاتلي واحد هدية
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
من عنيا يا مورا
بس كدة؟؟
بكرة الصبح الساعة 9 العصر كدة هتلاقى واحد امام باب البيت الساعة 1 المغرب
يارب تكون وصلت
مشكورة لمرورك يا الجميلة
*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 مايو 2010)

*رائع جدا
شكرا يا جوجو عالموضوع​*


----------



## Nemo (2 مايو 2010)

جامد آخر حاجة مع انه شكله غريب بس ليه ياما هنشوف 
ميرسى ليك يا جوجو كتير


----------



## ارووجة (2 مايو 2010)

ماا الزووووو 
شكرا الك


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *رائع جدا
> شكرا يا جوجو عالموضوع​*


*شكرا الك ولمرورك اختى العزيزة رنا
نورتيني
*​


nemo قال:


> جامد آخر حاجة مع انه شكله غريب بس ليه ياما هنشوف
> ميرسى ليك يا جوجو كتير


*شكرا الك ولمرورك
اتمنالك تواصل دايم

*​


ارووجة قال:


> ماا الزووووو
> شكرا الك


*شكرا لمرورك يا ارووجة*​


----------



## The one message (2 مايو 2010)

هو الموضوع حلو واللابتوب كمان حلو
بس السؤال هل ممكن يوصل هالاختراع عنا ووينتا؟!:smil16:
لاني بشوف كتير اختراعات:heat:
مرة شارع بصدر اصوات واغاني بالصين
ومرة كمبيوترات غريبة عجيبة شي بشاشة وشي بلا شاشة
ومرة موبايلات شفافة ومدري شو وخوفي لقدام تصير الثياب شفافة كمان:t30:
ومرة كمبيوتر وتلفزيون بدون اسلاك!
والخ............
طيب انا بنقهر لما بسوف :hlpقصدي بشوف بس من كتر السين والشين بخربط)هيك شغلات
عم يخترعوها ويحرمونا منهااااااااااااا
بتوافقوني الراي والاحساس؟:t9:​


----------



## twety (2 مايو 2010)

*دى الناس اللى بتفكر
احنا نشكر ربنا ان اللاب جه مصر
ههههههههه

شكرا جوجو 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *من عنيا يا مورا*
> *بس كدة؟؟*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سؤال يا جوجو بس
هو انت ماشي تبع انهي توقيت لانهي بلد بالظبط ؟ :t9:​


----------



## just member (3 مايو 2010)

the one message قال:


> هو الموضوع حلو واللابتوب كمان حلو
> بس السؤال هل ممكن يوصل هالاختراع عنا ووينتا؟!:smil16:
> لاني بشوف كتير اختراعات:heat:
> مرة شارع بصدر اصوات واغاني بالصين
> ...


*زي الفل
اهم حاجة ان ماحدش فاهم حاجة
بس سيبك انتى...
صدقيني نورتى بوجودك
ربنا يديم علينا تواصلك

*​


twety قال:


> *دى الناس اللى بتفكر
> احنا نشكر ربنا ان اللاب جه مصر
> ههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ياستى بلاش ها التدقيق
وهى من امتى مصر  صالحة فى شيئ

شكرا لمرورك يا تويتي
بجد منورة
*​


marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سؤال يا جوجو بس
> هو انت ماشي تبع انهي توقيت لانهي بلد بالظبط ؟ :t9:​


*هههههههههههه
التوقيت السنغافورى
اصلى بحب ديما امشى تبع عا التوقيت منشان اعمق العلاقات السنغافورية
بس عسل يا مورا بجد فى سؤالك اللى مش عارفلة حل دة

*​


----------



## tawfik jesus (3 مايو 2010)

اللي عاش شاف


----------



## just member (3 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههه
ربنا يعطيلك العمر كلة
شكرا لمرورك

*​


----------

